# Our second attempt at clipping!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I just need to trim his ears a little as they are straggly 



















I'm not so scared now! Love doing him myself...with hubby's help of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great stuff...there's no stopping you now 

It's great just being able to do it as you please... I need more confidence to do Molly's body... I only stick to the head area 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

If you start with the large grader comb then just follow the direction the hair grows you would be fine! I have been braver this time and cut him shorter but he doesn't look odd he has a proper little boy look about him  I even went over the top of his head to take some weight out, I was really worried because you can't see when their wriggling but with the grading comb on it tends to be very forgiving! I will just be glad when he will stand for me without hubby having to hold him. I managed to clip one paw on my own this afternoon so I suppose we are getting there 
You do a great job of Molly's face so I bet you would do a great job Mairi xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes just need to get to it.... Her coat is a real mess just now , think it'll need to go quite short to even out all the holes in it!!! 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love that first picture of Jasper with his waggy tail just a blur at the back - what a handsome happy chap he is!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

You did a GREAT job!! I half way attempted . . then took Sami to the groomer . . She does such a fabulous job . . and he smell wonderful for days!! It is like wresseling a black bear cub to get him done and I am totally exhausted!! The groomer says he is really good for her, but all I get is struggling, biteing the comb or brush etc. I have to give about a million treats to get him to be still . . Im sure if I had a proper grooming table and dryer it would be much better.


----------

